# Vacuum Pump



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got all the parts in and decided today to assemble my vacuum pump. It is assembled and pulls about 23" hg. Anyway it holds real well and hoping I can show a step by step of mounting a bowl and finishing the bottom with total access without any interference especially the tailstock. It will be used to center the piece but after that I can take it away. Light cuts are in order so the bottom can be finished turning then sanded.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pulling those kinda numbers Bernie, me thinks you're half way to a great vac. press.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking good Bernie, I'm very interested in seeing how it's sealed where it enters the lathe.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Looking good Bernie, I'm very interested in seeing how it's sealed where it enters the lathe.


Ok here ya go Harry. The first picture shows the vacuum adapter with 2 O-rings. The next pic's shows it inserted into the hand wheel that I also had made by JT Turning Tools and it is such a precision fit with O-rings. The next shows the bowl held by the chuck with 20" hg. Then next shows the chuck holding the bowl and I turned the lathe at about 1200 rpm's and it was solid although I will never go that high maybe 800 rpm. The fourth pic's shows the homemade chuck out a piece of scrap walnut and PVC with closed cell foam for cushion. Hope that helps Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Bernie for those great shots. I presume that the O rings are well lubricated because I see that the hose isn't restrained.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Boy, this looks great Bernie! The very little bowl turning I've done first all on a face plate and then with a little 4-jaw chuck I can only imagine how nice it would be to use a vacuum chuck.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry and Rob. Yes Harry I rubbed the O-rings with a slight amount of vasoline. It is pretty tight and I just finished the bottom of a bowl and it works wonderfully. I could sand the whole bowl and bottom with nothing in the road. Rob I don't know why I waited so long after today I am still kicking myself. That's what I get for just thinking about it.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job, Bernie. That's a great idea. I couldn't do that with my ShopSmith though.


----------

